
Practical Examples of Logical Systems Solved by Z3PY - amit-bansil
https://ericpony.github.io/z3py-tutorial/guide-examples.htm
======
amit-bansil
I taught myself to program. Badly. I spend my time doing grunt work. I used to
think computer science research was the domain of theorists celebrating toy
problems, but, if you look at the 8 queens solution at the bottom of the
article, it is difficult to deny that the best of CS is anything less than “a
bicycle for the mind.”

